# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry Reno - First time

## jjjanus

Hi, 
I told my wife that I'd put some cupboards in the laundry. Seems simple enough? Now the jobs a bit bigger and I just wanted to run though a work plan and try and get some advice. 
Home is only about 10 years old, wooden frame, brick veneer. 
Existing laundry has a all in one tin cupboard sink and that is all. Washer and dryer sit on the floor. 
I want to but in a bench, new sink overhead cupboards and mount washer on wall. The wife also wants tiled splash back and some wall tiling. Existing paint is still very good. I'll keep existing floor tiles, but will need plumber to shift taps to under cupboards. 
My work Plan:
Remove white goods.
Remove old sink and cupboard <- is this likely to be sitting on slab or tiles?
Knock existing tiles off
Cut out existing plaster board to expose plumbing.
Get plumber to re route pipes.
Put repair plasterboard (with villaboard).
Paint laundry new colour
Install dryer
Install base cabinets <- can these go on existing floor tiles?
Install bench top
Install sink and taps
Tile 
However, one wall I'm not touching. I presume it's water based paint over plasterboard (not sure whether this is villaboard). Can I tile up this wall, or do I need to sand back to the paper, seal and tile?
For the splash back, can I sand back to paper and seal, or should I install new villaboard or cement sheet? 
The installation of the cupboards doesn't phase me, but I'm abit worried about waterproofing and what I can tile on. 
Cheers.

----------


## Master Splinter

Remove old sink and cupboard <- is this likely to be sitting on slab or tiles? *Yes.  Either - makes no difference anyway.*
Knock existing tiles off
Cut out existing plaster board to expose plumbing.* May be just as easy to pull plasterboard off the whole wall rather than half a dozen sections though - it's cheap enough to replace.*  
Install base cabinets <- can these go on existing floor tiles? *Yes...but you are pulling the tiles up so they won't be there!*   
Tiling on painted plasterboard is ok if it's a well adhering paint  - scuff it up with sandpaper a little just to make sure the surface is nice and rough and use a two part tile adhesive. 
Waterproofing is done once the floor/walls are ready - everything else goes on top of the waterproofing.

----------


## jjjanus

Master, sorry I probably wasn't clear. I was planning to keep the floor tiles. 
I bound to learn allot on this project and although I want to do a proper job, no doubt I'll make some mistakes and in 10 years I'll be looking at redoing it.

----------

